# Samsung Galaxy S6



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Does any of you have one?

I really love the look of the Edge and I have played about with one in a store and think it's a nice bit of kit.

Just wandering what your opinions are whoever has one?

There is a limited edition Iron Man and possibly other Avengers ones coming out end of this month or June..

I'm very tempted.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Not much help I know in answer but my wife is looking at one as her upgrade is due.
The Samsung guru (work colleague) I know is saying essentially that the pro's are the functions and samsung apps are VERY fast now - click on the camera for example and it opens up immediately..

Only downside is the usual cursing re poor battery life..

Having said all that apart from aesthetics I don'e see/get the point of the curved edged screen on that model option? just seems like more opportunity to scratch/damaged it.
Are there cases/protectors for it?

Both of us have S4's and I binned mine off last November as it was having signalling issues with calls and with GPS. I went back to Sony and I love it - I'm waiting until Aug/Sept to get the expected new Xperia Z4


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

The only thing going about battery life is that people forget that apps can be left running in the background draining the battery.

People forget to kill the app and therefore prologue the battery.

You'll find that those who complain about battery life on one hand are usually the ones messing on the Internet, Facebook & games every 5 mins lol

Just go into the active apps screen and swipe left to close apps.

Battery life solved


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SBM said:


> Having said all that apart from aesthetics I don'e see/get the point of the curved edged screen on that model option? just seems like more opportunity to scratch/damaged it.
> Are there cases/protectors for it?


The cases for the edge are a bit wierd...

I'd be more inclined these days to use a sock type case anyway, that way when using it you get to handle it as it was designed, instead of making it bigger and bulkier using a case.

The reason for me wanting the edge is purely the cool factor..nothing more to be honest.

It does beg the questions why bother then...


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> The only thing going about battery life is that people forget that apps can be left running in the background draining the battery.
> 
> People forget to kill the app and therefore prologue the battery.
> 
> ...


I think you're right.

I just got a new Galaxy Tab S, beast of a tablet and lots complaining about battery life.

I've managed 3 days on 1 charge, using facebook, emails, internet etc, I just keep ending the tasks and making sure the RAM is OK.

As batterys get old, which seems to be only after about 6-10 months of constant charging discharging, they lose their capacity/hold on the charge and discharge faster.

Shame that.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I did look at it but I have a Note 4 and couldnt justify the swap, it also didn't have a removable (by user) battery or a SD card slot.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok as we speak I have had a colleague turn up with a new S6 with curved screen.

Does seem very nice and very slick, couple of nice features are the finger print recognition and you can have multiple apps open and flip between them. I like that.
The curve screen is purely for looks and serves no unique function but it does look really good, sophisticated and makes the S6 looks unique to other "flat" screen phones and does it give it a "leading edge" look.

Is it worth the extra cost for this? Up to the individual - if you love it and can afford it, I would yes :thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've got one, it's a brilliant bit of kit. Never lags or freezes and the display is brilliant. The only gripe, albeit minor is the shortish battery life. You'll easily get a day out of it though, and having the fast charger is a big bonus (10 minutes charge and it got from 8% to 33%)

Go for it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SBM said:


> Ok as we speak I have had a colleague turn up with a new S6 with curved screen.
> 
> Does seem very nice and very slick, couple of nice features are the finger print recognition and you can have multiple apps open and flip between them. I like that.
> The curve screen is purely for looks and serves no unique function but it does look really good, sophisticated and makes the S6 looks unique to other "flat" screen phones and does it give it a "leading edge" look.
> ...


The edges when set up, you can have them like quick dial buttons but to have your few favourite contacts to instantly, message, email, call etc and have them glow for different contacts when they message you.

Also for at night it'll display the time and date for you for alarm clock function.

I admit not much but still something.



Chrisr1806 said:


> I've got one, it's a brilliant bit of kit. Never lags or freezes and the display is brilliant. The only gripe, albeit minor is the shortish battery life. You'll easily get a day out of it though, and having the fast charger is a big bonus (10 minutes charge and it got from 8% to 33%)
> 
> Go for it.


I think I'm going to see what the price of these special edition Avengers ones are....


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got the S6 (not edge) and came from the S4. Prior to the S4 I had an iPhone (bag of ****e). 

The S6 is amazing. I was worried about lack of removable battery and also the non expandable memory but I opted for the 32gb phone and is perfect. 

The phone has only froze on me on three occasions and I've had it a good few weeks now but I think I was going too quick for it and asking it to do things quicker instead of waiting.

Its extremely fast though and the camera, my god is immense.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> I've got the S6 (not edge) and came from the S4. Prior to the S4 I had an iPhone (bag of ****e).
> 
> The S6 is amazing. I was worried about lack of removable battery and also the non expandable memory but I opted for the 32gb phone and is perfect.
> 
> ...


The freezing could be the new Android, lots of reports at the moment that it's not as stable as Kit Kat was, which is a shame but at least it'll get improved upon.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've not had a problem with my phone lagging or freezing. This need andriod is lovely. Looks rather classy IMO.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got the S6 edge. I've had it for nearly a month now and love it. 
I've only had it lag on my twice but that was only briefly while it was updating some apps.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I am in turmoil now... I have just discovered that Samsung have released the standard S6 (not the edge) in this colour:

http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/...ref=_&ef_id=VRUTSgAABEWTguu7:20150522083645:s

And I adore Turquoise blue!!!

I am still waiting for the Z4 release first to compare but this S6 colour has got me big time...  :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SBM said:


> I am in turmoil now... I have just discovered that Samsung have released the standard S6 (not the edge) in this colour:
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/...ref=_&ef_id=VRUTSgAABEWTguu7:20150522083645:s
> 
> ...


Sexy isn't it.

If I can't get the red Iron Man one I'll go for a gold coloured one, everyone seems to have black or white in everything.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

My Wife will be 100% getting this turquoise one as soon as its available (no stock anywhere at the moment)

I will wait for the Z4 to compare features then make my decision..


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I fear this is just going to be too expensive to justify spending on a mobile phone...

http://www.androidcentral.com/galaxy-s6-edge-iron-man-edition-launching-next-week


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

"Either way, chances are you won't be able to hands on the Avengers-themed S6 Edge without importing it, as it's currently only slated for release in South Korea, Hong Kong, and China."


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

My father got an S6 as his work phone, and got it on release day. He'd not tech savvy and he gets on with it really well. I'm thinking of upgrading from my Nexus 5 soon.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have been due for a upgrade since February I have the LG Nexus 4 but I really cant see anything out there worth sighing up for a 2 year contract for just minimal difference of a upgrade, when the battery comes to a end on the LG nexus 4 I will just get that replaced


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Just interested in what deals people managed to get and with which network?

Currently have a Galaxy S4 and am eligible for an upgrade with 02. Just weighing the best deals - unlimited talk/text and around 5GB a month data.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If you can't open it to get at the battery what do you have to do if it fails please?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Holy Moly Mother of Bajeeeeeezus...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Samsu...268?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item41974718d4

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Samsung-G...017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a39a6251

And they're selling at those prices! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Finally CPWH have listed stock shipping for July 1st - I have just ordered one of these each for me and my wife;



Plus the wireless charging pad :thumb:

Roll on July 1st


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I love that colour, would've like one but got white so I could have a launch day one.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Holy Moly Mother of Bajeeeeeezus...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Samsu...268?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item41974718d4
> 
> ...


That's sweeeeet. Can you get one on a PCP deal??

Cooks


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Finally managed to get an S6 (non Edge). After a few hours, i noticed the home button felt a bit loose/rattly. Did a google search and discovered quite a few people had experienced this - they ended up getting the phone exchanged.
I got my phone from a Samsung Experience Shop (owned by Carphone Warehouse) so will be taking it back today for exchange.

Anybody else's home button rattle or feel loose when you gently tap it?

Thanks

Rich


----------

